# Making a fatty for D.O.D. (Dear Old Dad). Making a fatty for daddy!



## crankybuzzard (Feb 11, 2017)

Some know that my pop isn't doing well at all, demintia is a bitch!  However, earlier today, while on the phone, dad brought up fatties!  

He and I haven't made a fatty together for quite some time, but he talked about it today, so he shall have one tomorrow!

This is just a basic critter, but I tried hard to add the stuff he likes...  beef, onions, bell pepper, garlic, and cheese, lots of cheese!

I started with 2 pounds of sausage with some cheddar cheese












IMG_8403.JPG



__ crankybuzzard
__ Feb 11, 2017






Then I added some smoked Gouda and sharp cheddar












IMG_8404.JPG



__ crankybuzzard
__ Feb 11, 2017






While I was building the base for the fatty, I began making the filling...  T-bone steak strips, onion,green bell pepper, and garlic shavings all simmered in some Tillamook butter..












IMG_8397.JPG



__ crankybuzzard
__ Feb 11, 2017


















IMG_8402.JPG



__ crankybuzzard
__ Feb 11, 2017






Once the fillings were done, I added some corn starch to thicken it all up












IMG_8405.JPG



__ crankybuzzard
__ Feb 11, 2017






The filling was added to the base, it was then covered with more cheese, and rolled up!












IMG_8406.JPG



__ crankybuzzard
__ Feb 11, 2017


















IMG_8407.JPG



__ crankybuzzard
__ Feb 11, 2017


















IMG_8408.JPG



__ crankybuzzard
__ Feb 11, 2017


















IMG_8409.JPG



__ crankybuzzard
__ Feb 11, 2017


















IMG_8410.JPG



__ crankybuzzard
__ Feb 11, 2017


















IMG_8411.JPG



__ crankybuzzard
__ Feb 11, 2017






It's now residing in an apple smoke sauna...  More later for sure....


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 11, 2017)

You're a good son and make a helluva great lookin' fattie...JJ


----------



## tardissmoker (Feb 11, 2017)

Dementia and altzheimers are dibiliating diseases. My father, my mother in law, my best friend and now my neighbour all had or have it. It requires a ton of patience to deal with it. I always remind myself that, at least, it's not painful as so many others diseases are. I made smoked oysters the other day for my neighbour, he loved them, didn't remember but loved them at the time. Truly a live for the moment existance!

Points for letting your Dad live for the moment! Hang in there. Keep making him happy even when he doesn't remember what he likes. You do!,

Bruce


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 12, 2017)

Great looking fattie Charlie!

I like the idea of starting with 2 lbs. of sausage.

That way you can really put a lot of stuffing in there.

Can't wait to see the sliced shot!

Al


----------



## b-one (Feb 12, 2017)

First redneck sushi now a full size fatty!  Sounds like a beached whale on the couch syndrome coming up!


----------



## crankybuzzard (Feb 12, 2017)

Thanks guys.  

Tardis, you're right, patience is the key for sure!  Not
Only with the individual, but the Drs as well...

Al, since I switched over to the 2 pounds, I haven't looked back. 

My old man's cardiologist would tear me a new one if he saw this thing!

Sliced shots later this morning.


----------



## ab canuck (Feb 12, 2017)

MMMMMMMM 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






.... You have me ready to lay on the couch and watch movies for the rest of the day....... Of course I would have to eat first........


----------



## tropics (Feb 12, 2017)

IMG_8411.JPG



__ crankybuzzard
__ Feb 11, 2017






Charlie if you weren't so far away I would adopt you for that.

My kids only make me ah gitter

Richie

Be back for the finish


----------



## crankybuzzard (Feb 12, 2017)

b-one said:


> First redneck sushi now a full size fatty!  Sounds like a beached whale on the couch syndrome coming up!



I've learned my lesson!  Eat a little bit and vac pack the rest for a rainy day or to take to the lake!


----------



## crankybuzzard (Feb 12, 2017)

Had a great visit with my pop.   Got over there about 9 and sliced the fatty at around 9:30 when my sister showed up with doughnuts.   

I had to use the flash since the light wasn't working in my sister's kitchen, but it shows the filling.  I should have positioned the cheese differently, but it tasted great.  Forgot to mention, I also added 2 teaspoons of chili powder to the sautéed meat and veggies before I added the corn starch. 













IMG_8418.JPG



__ crankybuzzard
__ Feb 12, 2017






Breakfast of champions!  Dad wouldn't let me take his picture since he was, and I quote; "wearing a ¥£€%#$& GOWN".  













IMG_8422.JPG



__ crankybuzzard
__ Feb 12, 2017


----------



## ab canuck (Feb 12, 2017)

Mmmmmm looks great Cranky.... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Glad you had a great breakfast....


----------



## smokeymose (Feb 12, 2017)

Now that's a beauty of a fattie! I'm going to have to try the 2# route next time.
Dementia is such a mystery and you hear about it more every day. Stay as close to your dad as you can..

Dan


----------



## tropics (Feb 12, 2017)

Charlie you are a great son,it is good to see that.The fatty looks fantastic. Points for being you

Now were you the good brother, and put a new bulb in for your sister Just Bustin

Richie


----------



## crankybuzzard (Feb 12, 2017)

SmokeyMose said:


> Now that's a beauty of a fattie! I'm going to have to try the 2# route next time.
> Dementia is such a mystery and you hear about it more every day. Stay as close to your dad as you can..
> 
> Dan



Thanks Mose!

Dad and I have always been close and seldom do I go 3 days without at least talking on the phone.  It's getting tougher now due to the dementia issues.  

The b!tch of this one is that we could have headed it off if we had known the root cause...  He has Lyme disease induced dementia.   We were all baffled at how fast the issues had progressed in less than a year.  One evening my sis and I were talking and it hit me that a lot of his symptoms were the same as a friends wife had, she was diagnosed with Lyme.  I asked the dr to run the test, and it came back as positive for chronic Lyme disorder...  we can treat the Lyme, but no reversal for the dementia, and may not be able to slow it down much.  

So public service announcement, if you have a bullseye rash, or you have been bitten by a tick, get checked.   It's easy to treat up front, but is debilitating after 6-8 months.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Feb 12, 2017)

tropics said:


> Charlie you are a great son,it is good to see that.The fatty looks fantastic. Points for being you
> Now were you the good brother, and put a new bulb in for your sister Just Bustin
> Richie



Thanks Richie!

I replaced the fixture for her.  I had one in my garage that we had taken down a year or so ago.  She was thrilled.


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 12, 2017)

So public service announcement, if you have a bullseye rash, or you have been bitten by a tick, get checked. It's easy to treat up front, but is debilitating after 6-8 months.

Well now, I had a bullseye from a tick 2 years ago.   It wasn't a deer tick thou.   

Awesome looking fattie Charlie.   Hope pops enjoyed it.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Feb 12, 2017)

c farmer said:


> So public service announcement, if you have a bullseye rash, or you have been bitten by a tick, get checked. It's easy to treat up front, but is debilitating after 6-8 months.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He was all smiles!

As for the rash, you'll know it if you see it...  Dad's dr said it was shingles...  We don't see that dr any longer.

http://www.onhealth.com/content/1/lyme_disease


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 12, 2017)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> He was all smiles!
> 
> As for the rash, you'll know it if you see it... Dad's dr said it was shingles... We don't see that dr any longer.
> 
> http://www.onhealth.com/content/1/lyme_disease


Whoa, I had nothing like that.


----------



## b-one (Feb 12, 2017)

Looks like a tasty fattie! Tell me you split the glazed doughnut open and put a slice on it sammich style.:biggrin:


----------



## crankybuzzard (Feb 12, 2017)

b-one said:


> Looks like a tasty fattie! Tell me you split the glazed doughnut open and put a slice on it sammich style.:biggrin:



My sister did!  She said it was great


----------



## redheelerdog (Feb 12, 2017)

Beautiful plate Charlie.

Our thoughts and prayers are with you and your dad. It sucks getting old.

Thank GOD for Fatties and Doughnuts!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















IMG_8422.JPG



__ crankybuzzard
__ Feb 12, 2017


----------



## crazymoon (Feb 13, 2017)

CB, Excellent fatty for you and your Dad!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 13, 2017)

Man I can feel for your family with the happenings with your dad. But hang in there as you are doing he will remember things from a long time ago and nothing current my brother in law even forgot his grand kids could remember things we did in our younger days but not last week. He actually forgot how to even eat like steamed crabs and some other things. Lyme's another world my wife has dealt with that for over 20 yrs. now hers has caused arthritis both hips replaced one back operation and a shoulder operation now a knee going bad.

So all you can do is as your doing do the best you can to keep dad happy and do the things he remembers. Fortunately he doesn't have a clue that there is anything wrong.

Prays are with you my friend.

Warren


----------



## seenred (Feb 13, 2017)

Outstanding looking fattie for your Pa, Charlie...Point for the post and for being a good son!  

I'm sorry to hear of his health problem...I can only imagine how tough that is!  My Pop's 75, and his health has been waning the last couple years, but he's still sharp enough to bust my chops when he thinks I need it!

Red


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 13, 2017)

Great looking Fatty CB! I bet your dad loved it!


----------



## disco (Feb 15, 2017)

Fantastic fatty. I am so glad you had a great meal with your Dad.

Point.

Disco


----------

